

Ask HN: Front-end or Python back-end jobs in Berlin - dw0rm

Dear fellows. I'm 27 years old having a good experience in either Python or front-end development (there is a link to my resume in profile). I mostly do contract/freelance work and run two local websites in Veliky Novgorod, Russia: http://cafe.nov.ru/ and http://gradoskop.ru/ but suddenly it started feeling kinda tough here, so I'm considering an attempt to relocate my family to a different place of the World. Berlin seems very nice to me, I was there last year and I'm going there in the end of September.<p>Can you suggest any job boards or perhaps recently opened vacancies worth being considered?
======
Vilvaram1
<http://berlinstartupjobs.com/>

~~~
dw0rm
Great link. Thanks for the info.

